# cut another chunk of spalted maple



## daugher12 (Jan 12, 2013)

I've had this chunk laying for about 2 years now. It was a big crotch piece. It was 47" at the fork and 36" at the other end. I had to do some serious chainsaw work to get the down to where I could handle it on the mill. I also had to back up and punt on my original plan for sawing. I've found metal in two places. The metal detector earned it's keep today. I've gotten some nice slabs off this one.

[attachment=16129][attachment=16130][attachment=16131]

[attachment=16132][attachment=16133][attachment=16134]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW wow WOW wow  That is some amazing stuff! I for one would not be offended to see some turning stock in the for sale section


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2013)

John That is some BEAUTIFUL wood -so much color curl and everything!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurnerTom (Jan 12, 2013)

Great looking piece of Maple!!

Tom


----------



## daugher12 (Jan 12, 2013)

I haven't cut much turning stock before. What sizes should they be?

The thing about these pictures, they aren't the best ones. It was getting dark and starting to rain so I didn't get any. I got some killer bookmatched slabs.

Thanks guys. It's like Christmas when you cut into one of these!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Wow that is sweet. I want one! But sadly I can't have one.:dash2: why am I not rich or own a trucking co or something:dash2:?



I think I've heard Zoe ask that same thing… Why is Rob not rich and the owner of a trucking company?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 12, 2013)

daugher12 said:


> I haven't cut much turning stock before. What sizes should they be?
> 
> * 6, 7 or 8 inch square by about 10 inches tall. Some may prefer bowl blanks. 10 square x3 to 4 thick
> 
> ...


*

Hell it's like Christmas to us opening a thread like this *


----------



## daugher12 (Jan 12, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> What brand mill set up do you have? I that tree really that red?



I've got an EZ boardwalk 40 mill. Yea, it's that red. Those pics are right after the cut. It does lighten up some as it dries. The heartwood tends to be really red looking.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 12, 2013)

The heck with those spinners that want to turn it- how much for a nice square game box full?????????????


----------



## daugher12 (Jan 13, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> daugher12 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Rebuild said:
> ...



I'm happy with the mill. This is the only mill I've really ever had any experience with, so I really don't have anything to compare. On these big logs that have been laying around and get hard I get some blade drift when cutting at full width. I don't know if this is normal or not. When I cut more "normal" stuff though it's spot on. 

This being a second job I don't get to mill near as much as I'd like.


----------



## jetcn1 (Jan 13, 2013)

daugher12 said:


> I haven't cut much turning stock before. What sizes should they be?
> 
> The thing about these pictures, they aren't the best ones. It was getting dark and starting to rain so I didn't get any. I got some killer bookmatched slabs.
> 
> Thanks guys. It's like Christmas when you cut into one of these!



The blanks I like are 2x2x 12 - 24 " long . I think the pepper mill guys like 3x3x 12 - 18" stuff . Let me know if you are selling any . Troy


----------



## daugher12 (Jan 13, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> daugher12 said:
> 
> 
> > I got some killer bookmatched slabs.
> ...



If it ever stops raining I'll get a couple.


----------



## Daleddog (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi John, I have some Walnut logs to mill would you be interested? I'm in Memphis and I can get them to you. We could do a split or cash deal.

Dale


----------

